# scrambled eggs



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I was cooking breakfast for my grandkids this morning, and of course, Mia always knows when I get the egg carton out. I can't scramble eggs fast enough for her. She gets so excited and starts barking and "talking" to me...I give her a little bit in her bowl and she's content. *

*How much scrambled egg is the proper amount? I don't give her very much.*


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I have no idea but she is cuter then cute.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

For my three I usually scramble two and add zucchini, peppers and a sprinkling of cheese. I mix with a little kibble too. They only get eggs maybe once a week. Sometimes less. They love it and usually pick it out and leave the kibble! lol


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I never thought about giving Matilda eggs, next tome we have them I will give her a bite


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine love scrambled eggs too so I save them just a little bit, maybe a bite each... We have Silverstone cooking surface so no oil used so should be ok.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Every day, I give the fluffs 1/2 boiled egg.

I think it's safe to say that it is a healthy snack.




*


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I never thought about giving eggs to the girls. I'll have to remember this.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I only use coconut oil which is really good for them.*


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Back when I was eating eggs, Lucky got 1/2 scrabbled egg a few times a week. I used to scrabble it in olive oil and he loved it. Now I give him feta cheese as his protein in the morning.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I scramble eggs for my girls almost every weekend. If I'm using large eggs, and only feeding the eggs at that meal, I try to give a whole egg to Secret, Breeze and Lacie and a little more to Tilly. If I'm using Jumbo eggs, then Tilly just gets one egg and the other 3 have to split the eggs.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I scramble eggs for my girls almost every weekend. If I'm using large eggs, and only feeding the eggs at that meal, I try to give a whole egg to Secret, Breeze and Lacie and a little more to Tilly. If I'm using Jumbo eggs, then Tilly just gets one egg and the other 3 have to split the eggs.




:HistericalSmiley:Lynn I had to smile when I read about Tilly getting a little more, I remembered your reading, Little Tilly always worried weather she gets enough:wub: reminds me of Matilda:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I give mine once in a while, hard boiled eggs. We get eggs from a farmer and they're huge. I can divide up one egg for all four. If they're store bought, I'll divide up 2.


----------

